# Catherine Deneuve Collection - Beauty Powder



## Ms. Z (Jan 17, 2006)

What is a beauty powder used for? Is it supposed to be like a blush or bronzer? I have *Buffed & Polished Iridescent Powder* from the Tailormade Collection and I don’t even know what to do with that (the color looks great but I am afraid that it might be too glittery to use as a blush).


I tried on the *Tahitian Sand Beauty Powder* from the Icon Collection but neither I nor the MUA could tell I had it on (the other one is a shade of peach much to light for me). The color is so pretty and appears matte which is great for every day use. I am tempted to buy it anyway (going against my promise to only buy things that I actually use).

FYI: The colors in the *Thunder Quad* are a shade of pink, a shade of green (not similar to any green I have seen from MAC), a gold color and Sketch. The other quad has all light colors (one of the colors is similar to Flirty Number).

I love the *Lichen eye kohl*. The brushes are short handled, nice colors. I didn’t have enough time to take a good look at everything; the only other item I tried on was the *Elegant Peach lipgloss* (which I will probably buy).

*Ooops,* I made a mistake, I tried on the Softdew Beauty Powder, not the Tahitian Sand.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am disappointed that the *Blot Powder* is only available in Medium, I had my heart set on getting that


----------



## ChrisKsAngel (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_ Thunder Quad are a shade of pink, a shade of green (not similar to any green I have seen from MAC), a gold color and Sketch._

 
I have seen this quad too and love the green e/s! I think this might be the only item from this collection I get!


----------



## mima (Jan 17, 2006)

i tried on the beauty powders from the diana icon collection and they were sooo subtle neither i nor the MUA could tell a difference either. so i passed on them. i will most likely pass on the beauty powders from this collection too...even though i'm a sucker for packacing and a cute name. there's just much more other stuff i want and too little money, so it is an easy decision for me.

thanks for the info on the quad and the lichen pencil!


----------



## solardame (Jan 17, 2006)

I figure they can be used the same way as you would a MSF, but I don't have either. 

I came across Dusk and Sable lipglass up on ebay. Oh, beautiful! I'm staying the hell away from MAC till Culturebloom. No way could I resist buying them.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 17, 2006)

I just placed my order for the Thunder Eyes quad! I'll be picking it up on Thursday...possibly along with some other stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yay!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 17, 2006)

Oh you totally killed my lemming for the Beauty Powders! Good thing!

Also, how is Elegant Peach? I'm afraid of orange and copper...


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 17, 2006)

It's one of those barely there colors w/a bit of shimmer.  The reason I want it is because it seems like a good match for my Chanel Papaya lipliner & Lola lipstick.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Oh you totally killed my lemming for the Beauty Powders! Good thing!

Also, how is Elegant Peach? I'm afraid of orange and copper..._


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 17, 2006)

Ha.... I think I can skip it! It wasn't similar to anything else in MAC, though?

THX!


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 17, 2006)

Edited to add this:

I looked through an old Update book to get info on Beauty Powders...I would probably compare it to Benefit's Dandilion or Georgia Peach.

It's a light, jet-milled powder that leaves a natural matte finish.  It helps brighten the complexion and enhance appearance of skin.


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 17, 2006)

Beauty Powders are multi-purpose which may be used as blush or a highlight for the face.


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Jan 17, 2006)

Well, I guess I can cross the beauty powder off my list!


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 17, 2006)

*The Catherine Beauty Powders-*

What exactly are they? Are they blush or what?


----------



## sbetsy (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 
_What exactly are they? Are they blush or what?_

 
I wanna know too! I think I want one.


----------



## channierose (Jan 17, 2006)

an ma sold me on these last year with the diana collection.  since i hate to wear foundation or power, these are a great alternative for me.  they even out the skintone, and since they are jet-milled and so fine, they're not chunky or cakey looking.  i wear them just like a regular powder.  moisturizer + strobe cream + beauty powder = beautiful, foundation-free skin!


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 18, 2006)

you can use them as a blush or a highlight.


----------



## midnightlouise (Jan 18, 2006)

Merged these two threads on the beauty powders, I apologize if it appears confusing!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm not giving up easily, I'm going to try it on again this week when it hits the department stores.

Do any of you have a pic wearing Buffed & Polished Iridescent Powder? How about a swatch?


----------



## macchicaboom (Jan 19, 2006)

I like the Pretty Baby Beauty Powder from the Diana Ross Icon collection- it gives a nice glow to my complexion.  It's very similar to Dandelion, I think.  I don't believe it's supposed to be a blush or highlight, but rather, it is supposed to be a sheer powder for your face to subtly enhance your complexion, so it's not supposed to be noticeable.


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Jan 19, 2006)

i personally love these beauty powders....to me its almost like studio fix with a hint of color....it really blends out my foundation while giving me a flawless luminousity to the skin..subtle but still a nice difference...and the soft dew actually shows up on my cheeks as blush...its really prety to tone down another blush or just give your face a little dimension


----------



## beebeegun (Jan 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_I'm not giving up easily, I'm going to try it on again this week when it hits the department stores.

Do any of you have a pic wearing Buffed & Polished Iridescent Powder? How about a swatch?_

 
I am also going back this week when it hits The Bay counters to try both beauty powders again. Now that I understand it's not supposed to be 'visible' per se, the Tahitian Sand would be perfect for that glow and making my skin look better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Softdew actually showed up on me as a blush so that's great too!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 24, 2006)

*Beauty Powder / Kabuki brush (is that what its called?)*

I purchased the soft dew, I can see it more if I use that Kabuki brush, which I didn't buy. I refuse to pay so much for that stumpy brush. I have an almost identical one from Milani that I purchased last month for under $3, some bristles come off when I use it, but the same thing happened when I used the one by MAC.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beebeegun* 
_I am also going back this week when it hits The Bay counters to try both beauty powders again. Now that I understand it's not supposed to be 'visible' per se, the Tahitian Sand would be perfect for that glow and making my skin look better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The Softdew actually showed up on me as a blush so that's great too!_


----------



## fabbyabby (Jan 24, 2006)

Beauty powders look really nice over a blush or a bronzer.  They give them the appearance of an airbrushed look.


----------



## MAC Melly (Jan 25, 2006)

Does anybody have any photos with either of the face powders on?  

What's the best way to apply this powder? kabuki brush or sponge?


----------



## 2_pink (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennylopez1010* 
_i personally love these beauty powders....to me its almost like studio fix with a hint of color....it really blends out my foundation while giving me a flawless luminousity to the skin..subtle but still a nice difference...and the soft dew actually shows up on my cheeks as blush...its really prety to tone down another blush or just give your face a little dimension_

 
I totally agree on this!!! At first i wasnt sure what the hell they were, then i talked to 2 MA's and once she put it on me i really liked it. My face felt SO soft, even after i woke up the next day. And, it helps control my oily t-zone, i would say much better than BareMinerals Mineral Veil.


----------



## REYNALD0C (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC Melly* 
_Does anybody have any photos with either of the face powders on?  

What's the best way to apply this powder? kabuki brush or sponge?_

 
KABUKi!

I tried one of the new Beauty Powders out in Softdew, and I love it.  I looked all nice and blushed? hahaha I love the brush too, im planning to get a Kabuki, Softdew, Blot Powder, and a tube of Studio Highlights from the icon collection.


----------



## User34 (Feb 1, 2006)

I bought the soft dew but I am not sure if I am going to keep it =/ I also bought elegant peach and I am bringing it back... it looks so much like all the other beige=y  ones I have. Does anyone have any pics of them with the beauty powders on?


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 15, 2006)

I am now glad that I got the beauty powder, I really like the soft color.

I like the Elegant Peach so much that I purchased a backup last week. I wear it with a coffe lipliner for a muted look or with my Chanel Papaya lipliner when I want it to stand out.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alumeze* 
_I bought the soft dew but I am not sure if I am going to keep it =/ I also bought elegant peach and I am bringing it back... it looks so much like all the other beige=y ones I have. Does anyone have any pics of them with the beauty powders on?_


----------



## junealexandra (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi,  I have both Catherine Beauty powders ( and both cream blushes too ). I intermix them with both blushes and I find the beauty power gives a subtle colour changes which gives a range of different looks.  Also I find they set the cream blush to last a long time, otherwise the cream blush disappears on my skin.  I have also used both beauty powers with Slave to Love to bring out different tones as well.  I just find they are super easy to use and add a extra dimension to my make-up.  I love them!


----------



## pinkfeet (Feb 16, 2006)

I think they are a waste, I tried them on and I coudlnt even tell they were on, I was looking for a more dewy look with out being greasy so was hoping this powder could help me out but it didnt work like I wanted to. 

They are very soft though but I am still looking for something to give that dewy look without being too shimmery like MSF or BB shimmerbricks. 

The hunt is still on!....


----------



## Eemaan (Jun 14, 2007)

anyone have a pic or swatch of what buffed and polished IPP looks like?

pretty please


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 3, 2007)

*Tailormade Buffed and Polished*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eemaan* 

 
_anyone have a pic or swatch of what buffed and polished IPP looks like?

pretty please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here it is.  The color is very sheer on me, but it has alot of shimmer.


----------



## effloresce_ (Jul 11, 2007)

I really like Soft Dew, it can almost work as a blush for me on 'no makeup' days. It just adds a little colour to my cheeks and makes my cheekbones more defined. I like them over blushes too, to give a smoother appearance!


----------

